# Help! Ear piercing bleeding and white pus



## gossipgurl

I don't even know if this is the right area to post, but I'm in desperate need of some help.


   I had my ears pierced about 4 years ago (regular ear piercing, don't know how to describe, but in the middle of the flabby part of the ear?)  and everything was fine until now...

  My right ear piercing developed a "bubble" and so I tried to squeeze it (probably a bad idea) and white pus came out. I left it and didn't touch it for a few weeks and it seemed to settle down so I put some studs in today, but when I went to take them out, the ear piercing turned red and it started to bleed. I immediately freaked out even though it was less than a drop of blood.

 The ear piercing doesn't hurt but it's a little red. The problem is I am leaving very soon for 2 months in Italy and I don't know what to do. I want to wear earrings but not if it's going to bleed! 

I don't have any rubbing alcohol but I'm not sure if that's the answer. I guess I would have to buy it in Italy...

Please somebody give me advice!!!!!!!! Much appreciated


----------



## Needanotherbag

It sounds infected, you may want to visit your Dr to get something for it that can take care of it before your trip...


----------



## gossipgurl

I can't visit my Dr because I don't have one. I am in France (not my home country) and I go straight to Italy from there. I have to deal with it in Italy 

 I leave in less than 48 hours


----------



## lorihmatthews

Go to a drugstore and get some hydrogen peroxide. Clean your ear with that using a cotton ball. It will clear up in a few days.


----------



## gossipgurl

Ok I will try doing that.

  Does anybody know about using sea salt and water? What would the translation for sea salt be in French? I can go to the grocery store tomorrow and try to find that.


----------



## luvshopping90

I was going to suggest that!  I have some stuff that is called H2O. It's salt (ocean) water and some other stuff. Don't know if you could find it there. I have also heard that Bactine is good. Good luck!


----------



## cobalt71

hydrogen peroxide. I had ear hole get infected when i first got it pierced. you wash earhole area with this(on both sides) at least couple of times a day. Also, try not to get it wet and do not go swimming. It can make it worse.


----------



## gillianna

Can you buy some alcohol wipes in individual small packages (the size of a sweet and low sugar package) and also a cream to prevent infection?  I am sure the stores there will sell these things.


----------



## coutureinatl

in addition to alcohol or hydrogen peroxide you can also coat the earring in neosporin and put the earring in your ear so that way the neosporin can get to the inside and kill the infection


----------



## Coco Belle

Agree with sterilizing the infected area (front and back of piercing) with rubbing alcohol/surgical spirits or hydrogen peroxide several times a day until all signs of infection are gone.

Don't wear earrings till your ears are healed. Once they are healed, be sure to sterilize all your earrings in rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide before inserting them again.


----------



## bagaholic85

also you could have developed a reaction to the type of earrings u have in your ears.  make sure after your all healed up to put a gold earring in, nothing plated


----------



## LilRicky

Needanotherbag said:


> It sounds infected, you may want to visit your Dr to get something for it that can take care of it before your trip...


Hi i don’t know if ur still on this but I squeezed my ear piercing and blood shot out and I’m a little worried. Please tell me what I should do


----------



## A1aGypsy

@LilRicky  Clean your earrings with peroxide before putting them back in and soak your earlobe in a mix of warm water and sea or Epson salts each morning and night.


----------



## JolieS

gossipgurl said:


> I don't even know if this is the right area to post, but I'm in desperate need of some help.
> 
> 
> I had my ears pierced about 4 years ago (regular ear piercing, don't know how to describe, but in the middle of the flabby part of the ear?)  and everything was fine until now...
> 
> My right ear piercing developed a "bubble" and so I tried to squeeze it (probably a bad idea) and white pus came out. I left it and didn't touch it for a few weeks and it seemed to settle down so I put some studs in today, but when I went to take them out, the ear piercing turned red and it started to bleed. I immediately freaked out even though it was less than a drop of blood.
> 
> The ear piercing doesn't hurt but it's a little red. The problem is I am leaving very soon for 2 months in Italy and I don't know what to do. I want to wear earrings but not if it's going to bleed!
> 
> I don't have any rubbing alcohol but I'm not sure if that's the answer. I guess I would have to buy it in Italy...
> 
> Please somebody give me advice!!!!!!!! Much appreciated


You’ve received some good advice.
In France sea salt is called gros sel, and should be available in a supermarket, as will rubbing alcohol.
Also in France, pharmacists treat minor wounds such as this, and can give advice.
Good luck!


----------

